# the tank



## tony161 (Jan 27, 2009)

"James" inquired the captain, his stern face turning to face his gunner.
James- a slightly dimutive man returned "Yes, captain", noting the tau convoy as it turned into the canyon.
" What range would you say the one on the end is?" stated the captain with a sly grin on his face, as he adjusted his steel eye.
"Well captain:" realizing his commanders plan "the lead one will be 600 yards by my eye, counting the twenty tau craft i......... bout 720 yards, y'a know we only have five russes right?" as his face jutted back into position over the targeter.
The captian glared at james for the comment! It was a just comment, they were out numbered four to one, but to openly state the flaw was essential insubordination. The captain replyed with a boom to his voice "Yes, but we have: the emperor; suprise and the best thing you can hope for......." The crew, including James, comtimplated the captains answer. Suddenly one of the crew intergected "captain the 21st tau vechical has just turned", the captain quickly resighted his battle plan over the comms.

The setting couldn't of been better for the depleted tank company. The canyon had many caves, trenchs, and hidden cavarns. It was idea, said many-a crew! The sun beated down on the red rocks, the iron rich minerals made the planet almost immpossible for the planet to be yeilded to the tau. Each tank concealed it self with pink paint, and hulled down in angled positions to allow wicked cross fire.

"James" demanded the captian, setting his bionic eye to thermal. "Set sights for the last in the convoy, order the Russes to aim for the front four!" The tension built, rising with the promise of blood. The closing Tau! The dust being thrown up under the enemy resembled a dance, rain even: it lept; it leaps; it laughs in the tide. "Are we ready?" The reply was came out as fluid from Jmaes, flooding the tank with joy. "Sir, we're ready." A crawl grin crept crudly along the captain's fetures, baving him in a glow. After a breif order and battle cry over the comms, a storm moved into the canyon. A blizzard of iron tore through the heat, burning into the enemy. The back APC fell to the captains vanquesher, the other four Russes all claimed a kill in the selvo. The Hammerheads turned to return fire, bewildered by the speed of the firing. The remaining APCs took to the air, fish escaping a shark, as though they felt true fear. Sighting this, all Russes let loose a volley of hunter-killers. This failed to down any, but the fish flocked apart. 





(i'll finish it off later, still unfinished, this is 1st in a series)


----------

